# What are these worth?



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

They belong to my brother in Kansas City. He's in a tight and needs them sold but doesn't know what to ask for them. Two years ago he bought them at Nats, rode on them three days and took them off and put them in his attic. I think he gave close to $750 new. They came off his Honda so I assume they are 4/110. What would be a fair asking price?

The front ones are 27x10.00-12
The back ones are 27x12.00-12


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If he paid 750, and since they are brand new condition, I'd start at 650 and take reasonable offers... if it was me.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i think he would be sitting on them awhile for 650 even but wouldnt hurt to try. i say if he is really in a bbind and needs money say 525 and see what bites, cuz i mean i had 27 bi tri's with 212's and only got like close to 500 for them and they were pretty much new too


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i'd go 500. you're gonna get a whole lot of "will u separate?"


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

and if he does i'm interested in rims


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

those tires are nice!


----------

